# Treatment At CARTER"S COUNTRY GUN SHOP(IH-10 At BIngle, Houston TX)



## JuStINFoRtHeDay (Dec 2, 2004)

*Hello everyone I just wanted to let the good folks on here know what kind of treatment I received at Carters Country in Houston TX off IH-10.*

*I went into Carter's Country looking for several new items to add to my collection. I was prepared to spend several thousand dollars to buy some much needed supplies for this hunting season.*

*I had my billfold fat with cash and eager to drop it on the store however things did not go as planned.*
*Upon arrive I noticed everything in the store was laid out nice and I walked toward the gun counter.*

*As I looked through the cases for a new conceal carry pistol for myself and my wife no body came up to ask me if I needed any help. I continued to wait some more giving all the signs that I was ready to be helped. Finally, somebody walked up to me asked what could he do.*

*I told him that I would like to look at the Beretta 9000S, that I had seen in the Guns And Ammo magazine. He looked at me with a serious face and stuck up tone and said,"LOOK! "We don't have any LOOKING SALESMEN AROUND HERE". ALL OF OUR GUYS ARE HERE TO SELL.......NOT TO LOOK!!*

*Being the type of person I am I whipped out my cash and set all the hundred dollar bills and twentys on the counter before him. As he mouth gaped wider I continued to lay more on the counter. I asked him his name and he said my name is "GARY". I said," Well "GARY" looks like you just lost yourself and this place a very nice sale!"*
* To his surprise I was ready to buy with a list I had complied beside the cash; I picked it all back up and put it in my pocket.*

*Letting him know that he needed some more manners and that he had lost a sale and many more sales I walked out.*
*He was rude and was out of line and you should have seen the look on his face. *
*I was dressed nice with in my Polo apparel and was looking to spend.*

*Has anyone else had any type of bad luck with Carters? To let everyone know GANDER MOUNTAIN on Hempstead Road off Hwy290 at the exit of Fm1960 has a larger selection of firearms and the staff is more than happy to assist you with all of your needs. *

*The two places I deal with is Academy and GANDER Mountain because their service is unbeatable.*

*Happy Hunting SEason!*


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Why is that post like this seem to always be a persons first post? I'm really happy to hear you were pleased with the service you got at Gander but I have to say this looks like a troll to me...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## collegefundpw (May 23, 2004)

HMMMMM who could he work for or own. 

Maybe Gander Mountain


----------



## JuStINFoRtHeDay (Dec 2, 2004)

*No Troll*

My Dad told me about this site and thats how I found out about it.
Honest story all the way through work for Johnstone Supply off IH-10 and Sheperd.


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

The guys at Carter's have a little bit of a dry sense of humor.

The best way to make this post believable is to post a copy of your Gander Mounter receipt for 'thousands of dollars'.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

The guys at Pasadena Carters are the same way.


----------



## CHunter (May 25, 2004)

The guy at the Pasadena store that handles the reloading stuff is pretty good at waiting on you but the guys at the counter with the guns are very dry and act put out. The girls at the front are always very nice. I dont ever go to the I-10 location.


----------



## fishnfetish (Jun 25, 2004)

*How to Treat Customers*

It will eventually catch up with them. You would think Bill Carter as a successful businessman would realize this problem and correct it (or never let it happen in the first place). That's one thing that I've noticed in our modern(?) society-businesses have gotten inpersonal and the service people act as if they are doing you a favor by waiting on you (you disturb their chit-chat with fellow workers when they have to stop talking and help you). My dad had a small mom and pop grocery store for over twenty years from the 50's to the 70's. He knew more about establishing good customer relations and how to build customer loyalty and repeat business than these college graduate business majors that manage these large commercial establishments. No wonder they are all filing Chapter 11 and going out of business. My dad with no high school degree realized that you don't make a customer wait to receive his money!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I go to the Pasadena Carters from time to time and they are always friendly and courteous....plus I think one of those gals in there has the hots for me....probably not but she always smiles pretty:wink:


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I agree about Carter's being a**holes. There are too many other places to spend my money than to put up with their cockiness!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

They have always been like that. Too many other places to shop, with better prices.


----------



## BenS (Nov 12, 2004)

Having owned my own business for the last 27 years, I've learned that the only way for a small business to compete with the chains is by personal service and being better informed about what you're selling than the big guys. I've had the same experience with Carters as this person. I can't see them lasting many more years unless there are some major changes.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I agree with the bad attitude and cant understand why.


----------



## JuStINFoRtHeDay (Dec 2, 2004)

Its a shame that people don't realize the power of good customer service.
I have been in sales for about several several years and I know that if you don't take care of the customer's needs, that you will not last if you are like the guy I dealt with.
Glad that the other people have a good luck with the other locations but the experience I had with the IH-10 store, does not want me to deal with them again.

I would rather buy my stuff from somewhere else where they value good customer service and treat you with a little respect. I agree with fishnfetish its a shame to see people carry themselves like that.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

NEVER NEVER NEVER buy guns at Carter Country. They're prices can be beat almost anywhere. The new guys at Margurgers were a $100 give or take cheaper on two different guns I recently ordered through them. That's ordered, not in stock.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

I have been also been treated as a bother to the counter help at Carters Country. I buy from Academy or Marburgers.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Where is Marburgers?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

near Seabrook on 146


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I had a similar experience at Carter's off of the SW Fwy once upon a time; a rude don't give a dam about you sales person at the counter. (I was buying an O/U at that time). I left mad and then decided to write the owner a letter.

I got a gift certificate in the mail from them, a result of the letter and I gave it away as a gift to a friend.

Haven't been back.

TH


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

CC treated me bad too. I will not go back.


----------



## BoHonk445 (Oct 8, 2004)

I have had both good and bad experiences at the store on Wilcrest, where I have bought 6-7 guns in 5 years, and Katy store. They seem to be driven by commission, which I hate. I'm sorry you had a bad experience, but we've all had them. I think it's funny you plopped your money down like that, but you should have waited for the manager and told him about it. Everyone has a bad day but you are the consumer, so take your business elsewhere. It's a drive but try Carroll's in Wharton. Really nice people.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've had better service at the Spring store and the Stafford store, the one on I-10 - well consider the neighborhood it's in.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Ditto on Carroll's Gun Shop in Wharton. Been trading there all of my life and prices are always negotiable. As for "Brick" or deal with Taylor the owner himself.

They're working on getting a new location open south of Wharton on Hwy. 59 just FYI.

TH


----------



## TX_Speck (Nov 30, 2004)

My Dad went to Carter's to buy a new pistol with cash in hand, and he said that the salesman was so rude, put-out, and condescending that he just walked out. Its interesting that this has happened to so many people.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I don't know about the other Carter Country locations. But the guys at the Pasadena location have always been very nice to me. 

I have bought several firearms from them over the last 20 or so years and a ton of other stuff. I can even remember a few times that I was really just looking and the guy behind the counter basically forced me to look at and hold almost every handgun in their case and I thought to myself what a nice and friendly guy he was.

Maybe they are just a holes to a holes.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

If you're talking pistols, Oshman's usually has the best prices. Sounds odd but several times over they won my business due to pricing.


----------



## Oxbowtheoriginal1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> I go to the Pasadena Carters from time to time and they are always friendly and courteous....plus I think one of those gals in there has the hots for me....probably not but she always smiles pretty:wink:


Is that before or after youve had a few..J/K... There are some Honeys in there....
Carturds Country has long gone to the $$ & not the people..
They just care about a buck..
Welcome to Africa Baby..Its a jungle out there.
Take your $$ and spend it where you want But, Jim Pruetts gun shop is the BOMB..Litterly..Lots & lots of goodies at a reasonable price & if he doesnt have it..He'll get it.
Just my .o2

Ox..


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Jim Pruett's Guns and Ammo on Huffmeister and 290 have great deals on pistols and some rifles (as well as assault weapons) and are well informed and willing to share.
I have had ok dealings with the CC on I-10 and Bingle but they dont have great prices. Between Carter's and Goode Company BBQ across the parking lot you can see some nice mounts and museum pieces of old west for free.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

*Carter's*

I was in one a little over 18 years ago, for about 30 seconds. I asked a question, and got the rudest treatment I have ever had, before or since. needless to say, I have never been back. Interesting that there are still reports of the same behavior...


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

*Marburgers*

I'll second, or third or whatever Marburgers. If they don't have the gun you want, they can get it. Keep an eye on their sale items (not usually guns) you can get things at a great price.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Cc*

I never have a problem with them at the Pasadena store b/c I usually know what I want when I go in there. They sometimes ask if I need help and I say no thanks, and ask if they mind if I go behind the counter and get my reloading supplies myself. They usually oblige and I get my stuff, pay to the nice lady up front, and leave. I would not buy a gun there b/c they're full of ****. They don't know guns, and charge way too much for them.

Best prices on pistols in this area is Champion Firearms in College Station. They'll beat all Houston area prices, especially on Kimbers, even to the point where it's cheaper to drive from Houston to College Station and still come out ahead by far. I haven't dealt with Carrolls in the past, but I have talked to them on the phone and they're nice people. If they build that store on US59, I'll have to stop in there on my way to Victoria.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Fountain firearms on Hwy 6. They are really nice people and will deal with you. Small gun store with small business mentallity, you are the reason they are there. It is the only place I have bought guns in Houston.

The aholes on I-10 are just use to the memorial wannabes just forking over the cash. I love the week before opening dove. I stop in there after going to Cut rate just for fun at lunch time," I've never hunted dove before what do I need?" "This benelli is a good gun", "OK i'll take it" .


----------



## JuStINFoRtHeDay (Dec 2, 2004)

I will have to check out Jim Pruetts place,Fountain FireArms,and Champions in College Station. I know exactly where Champions is but where on Hwy6 is Fountain Firearms?
Hwy6 and West Oaks Mall area or Hwy6 out 59? Also where is Jim's place have been in that area lots of times but haven't seen it. Is it before you get to the intersection of the 1960 exit around the Academy or Gander Mountain?

I appreciate all the good info on good gun shops. Has anyone bought from the place called A Gun SHop on Hwy6 going towards West Little York? Stopped in and talked to the owner and seemed that he was nice. Also, is it worth the wait for the Big Gun Show whats the best deal anyone has got there say on a Glock19?


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

Fountain Firearms is out near the West Oaks Mall. Much more service oriented than CC. Great little shop. 

I have been in CC in Stafford many times and to the shop on I-10 a couple of times and have never been treated poorly. Like Nasakid, I always knew what I wanted and went in to buy it. I can get over there at lunchtime and get in and out quickly. They have a lot of stuff that you just can't get a WalMart or Academy. I'm not a 'shopper'. 

I would have to assume that where there's smoke, there's fire and I prefer to give my business to someone that acts like they want it. Had I been treated like some of you say you were, I wouldn't go back either.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Fountains is really not all that close to Westoaks Mall. It's south of there.....Bissonett and HYWY 6.


What a city we live in.......you'd think a guy could find reloading dies here! I hit two Carters Counry and Gander Mountain last night and none of them carried 6mm Ackley Imp. dies....what is the world coming to? 

I'll have to call Fountains and see if he has any.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Captn C said:


> Fountains is really not all that close to Westoaks Mall. It's south of there.....Bissonett and HYWY 6.
> 
> What a city we live in.......you'd think a guy could find reloading dies here! I hit two Carters Counry and Gander Mountain last night and none of them carried 6mm Ackley Imp. dies....what is the world coming to?
> 
> I'll have to call Fountains and see if he has any.


Most merchants don't want their money tied up in "slow" moving products, they'd rather have their distributor or the manufacturer hold it for them. With the internet, you can usually find and place an order online for something before you can drag out the yellow pages and call all the shops in town only to hear, "no, we don't have that but we can get it for you."

Of course, I prefer to support local businesses and in the days past, we would just order it from our favorite local shop. It's harder and harder to do that anymore!


----------



## G2004 (Oct 22, 2004)

I have stopped at the CC on SW Frwy and gotten rude treatment there as well. I will not go back. Caroll's in Wharton is great. Taylor will give you a good price on selling and buying guns. I have not made it down to his new store yet.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Captn C is right it issouth of West Oaks near Bissonet. You won't regret the trip, nice people.


----------



## JuStINFoRtHeDay (Dec 2, 2004)

Will have to check the place out. Thanks for all the information. What would you say is the best CCW pistol? Got me a Glock19 anyone have any bad issues with one?


----------



## JuStINFoRtHeDay (Dec 2, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

I'm not a big fan of carters either but since I work across the street I often stop in during my lunch break. Every once in a while you find a real good deal but 9 times out of 10 carters is priced to high. If I'm seriously looking for a gun I always go to Tomball pawn. They have a great selection of new and used and if they don't have it they can get it. They are also the cheapest place I've found so far.


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

I've been treated badly at Carter's as well.
Over the years I've probably been in there 20 times. Maybe three of those times I was treated decently.
The gun prices are way too high. The reloading stuff is insanely high.
Did you know that some years ago Mr. Carter himself wanted to ban gun shows in Houston? Yep its true. He wanted the city to shutdown gunshows so the business would end up in his stores.
I haven't bought a gun there in many years.
Every time I've been in there it feels like I'm being treated like I'm at some shady car lot.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

man if ya'll are down the great city of clute's way. or just call AJC sports. they are known for some good deals. just put another gun on layaway from them friday. the service is ok (could be better) and the hours are'nt to good either , seeing how he loads up and goes to gun shows every saturday at noon, but he sells guns at a good price. but the time i bought a little 243 for the kid-o at carters in pasadena the service was good a few years back.


----------



## Whiskey7 (Aug 16, 2004)

JuStINFoRtHeDay said:


> I will have to check out Jim Pruetts place,Fountain FireArms,and Champions in College Station. I know exactly where Champions is but where on Hwy6 is Fountain Firearms?
> Hwy6 and West Oaks Mall area or Hwy6 out 59? Also where is Jim's place have been in that area lots of times but haven't seen it. Is it before you get to the intersection of the 1960 exit around the Academy or Gander Mountain?
> 
> I appreciate all the good info on good gun shops. Has anyone bought from the place called A Gun SHop on Hwy6 going towards West Little York? Stopped in and talked to the owner and seemed that he was nice. Also, is it worth the wait for the Big Gun Show whats the best deal anyone has got there say on a Glock19?


Here's the web site for jim pruett's place...i took my chl there & they had a real friendly staff...http://www.jimpruett.net/default.htm


----------



## PFsis (Dec 20, 2004)

*Precision Firearms*



JuStINFoRtHeDay said:


> *Hello everyone I just wanted to let the good folks on here know what kind of treatment I received at Carters Country in Houston TX off IH-10.*
> 
> *I went into Carter's Country looking for several new items to add to my collection. I was prepared to spend several thousand dollars to buy some much needed supplies for this hunting season.*
> 
> ...


 Go to Precesion Firearms, they sell guns at 7.5 percent dealer cost. How are they so low? The owner doesn't have a store, so he can keep the prices low. I'm PFsis (Precision Firearms sis) because my brother owns the store. Go to the website at: http://www.precisionfirearms.com/


----------



## bburge (Aug 5, 2004)

I've shopped, and bought, at CC on I-10 for years without any problems. Just bought a rifle for my son and had them bring out a half dozen of the same model so I could pick the stock I wanted. No questions other than "is this what you want?"


----------



## SaHunter (May 23, 2004)

*Instead try using qualified gun plumbers to buy guns from*

In San Antonio, I have found exceptional service from Dale Wise Custom Guns and Felix (the guy who bought the business from Dale Wise when he retired) will order new guns 10% over cost. Felix can't compete with the large shelf dealers (Nagels, Academy, Oshmans and soon Bass Pro Shops) so he has to compete on service. Plus anything that goes wrong or needs upgrading, he can educate you on any gun and the options because he makes custom guns. Always has worked for me. Maybe it will work for you.

SaHunter


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

*Concealed Weapon*

I have several guns and have for the most part always carried one concealed over the years. The easiest to conceal is a .22 mag 5 shot, with folding grips. Makes a lot of noise and fire shoots out of the barrel for about two feet when you fire it. You are more likely to give a guy a heart attack instead of hitting him if he is over three feet away though. Most inaccurate handgun I have ever fired. It can get quite comical to let someone use it to shoot at something only a few feet away and miss it by a mile. I know several people that have this gun and they all love carrying it, but they also know it is a close encounter weapon.

For the past 3 or 4 years I have been carrying a .40 ca. Model 27 Glock. It is also known as a "Baby Glock". I consistantly score better at the range with it than I do with my Model 23 glock or my other weapons. You can get a clip extension if you want. I'm a fairly large person and I have very large hands and almost didn't buy the gun because there is no room on the grip for my little finger. I bought it and took it to the range and found out I could score better with it than I do with my other guns. Therefore, I never bothered getting the extension. **By the way, if anyone else is carrying a model 27, I have a shoulder rig that was only used 4 or 5 times. I will sell it for $20.00.

As far as the other subject. I have only been in the Carter's Country store on Wilcrest and the SW Freeway. I probably went there a total of three times over the years. The first time I was treated well. The second time, I got the feeling they really didn't care if I was a potential customer or not. The third and last time was about five or six years ago and they were downright snobs. It's kind of ironic, because as stated by others, the girls up front were exceptionally nice. (Maybe that's what makes the guys in the back seem like snobs.) Anyway, I haven't been back.

I have done most of my business with Caroll's Gun Shop in Wharton. All of them are super people and go out of their way to be helpful. And they will deal with you.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

*Carter's Country in Spring*

I shop at the Spring store and use their rifle range every year. Never had a bad experience there. Two examples of why I shop there

1. When I was going to buy my son his first rifle last year, the sales guy was very knowledgable. In fact, he saved me $100 by talking me into buying a HOWA instead of a Weatherby. We couldn't be happier with that rifle and we used the $100 savings towards the purchase of a good Nikon scope.

2. I was shooting my Rugger 10/22 there a month ago and the firing pin quit working. I took it inside and they fixed it in 5 minutes and didn't charge me a dime.


----------

